# Costa Rica...Sailfish & Bull Mahi Mahi!!!



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

This may need to be in the out-of-area section, but oh well...

Just got back from Costa Rica. Went billfishing one day among many other excursions. The fishing was a little slow the day we went (thats my luck for ya). But, I can't complain too much as I did have some success. When we headed out in the Pacific in a 27' Escapade, andwe were met with 4'-6' rollers. Whew, what a ride. The seas laided down later in the day to 2'-3' chop. We only ran 8 miles out and always stayed within site of land. The furtherest out we went was about 12-14 miles. We fished in 1000 -2000 ft of water all day in Colbalt blue water...beautiful. The captain pulled a 5 line spread with an assortment of baits...a naked ballyhoo, an islander, and some islander ballyhoo combos. Every fish that hit, nailed the islander bally combos...imagine that. We managed to catch a nice sailfish and a very nice bull dorado!!! Lost another sailfish...the new wife needs some improvement on herangling skills. Per our captain, the sailfish was about 90 - 100 lbs and the dorado was 40 - 50 lb. 

*FISH ON!!!*










*Its a sail!*










*She was a beauty!*










*BULL MAHI!!! I Love catching (and eating) these guys!*










*Changed colors in the boat...nice picture!*










*Dinner Time!*










Despite being slow by Costa Rica standards, it was a very nice day on the water. Captain was professional and spoke English. He wasa characterand we enjoyed a few beers at the end of the day. Now I got to get back down there one day. The resort we stayed at set-up a private candlelite dinner on the beach and cooked our Mahi for us. I donated the rest of our catch to the kitchen staff and chef. In a small country like Costa Rica, I was a celebirity around the resort with the staff after my donation. Very nice people there! Thanks for letting me share my trip!

Oh, and for those of you who want to bash me (us) about lifting that sailfish out of the water...start your own thread with that crap. That fish was released and swam away strong and lit back up like a Christmas tree. I (and others) don'twant to hear that crap.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and pictures. I love seeing pictures from the fishing adventures down there. A slow day in CR is a good day in my book.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish! Costa Rica is definitely a beautiful place. Did the locals treat you kind?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Who was the charter with? That looks like F-U-N!!! Thanks for the pics too!!!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (5/20/2008)*Nice fish! Costa Rica is definitely a beautiful place. Did the locals treat you kind?


haha...yes they did!

Nice people down there! A little sketchy at *night*, but stay in public places (resorts, restaurants, etc.) and take cabs from place to place and you'll be fine. During the day, its no different than walking around downtown New Orleans. Theres always bad apples in the bunch, but all in all, very nice folks!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet report and pics. Sounds like a great vacation.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (5/20/2008)*Who was the charter with? That looks like F-U-N!!! Thanks for the pics too!!!


Tamarindo Sportfishing. They have several boats. Surf their website and you can see our boat...the 27' Escapade (a neat little ride).

Link: http://www.tamarindosportfishing.com/


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant beleive you took that sailfish out of the water! That makes me sick! Haha Im kidding....thanks for the post and congratulations on a great day of fishing!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful colors on that bull and the sailfish looked pretty cool too...share your adventures anytime...thanks for posting...


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

nice report and pics been down there a few times and there's nothing like anywhere


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Where were you fishing? I go to Jaco every March and fish out of Los Suenos! Jaco is a lot of fun at night and Los Suenos can stand toe to toe with anyone! Congrats on the sail.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Reel Rowdy (5/21/2008)*Where were you fishing? Congrats on the sail.


We fished out of Tamarindo. Its on the northern pacific coast of Costa Rica. Its more of a surfer town, but plenty of fishing there too. DEEP, bluewater is only about 7-8 miles out...thats pretty sweet when you think about how far we have to run here in the northern gulf. My captain almost fell overboard when I told him how far we run from Orange Beach just to get to the Nipple. Then he really about fainted when I told how far it was to the Spur. I didn't even mention the deep-water rigs, Lloyds ridge, etc...he would have died on the spot. Thanks!


----------

